# Taking a stand for christ



## ronpasley (Apr 14, 2010)

The evangelist Billy Sunday used to tell of a professing Christian
who got a job in a lumber camp that had the reputation of being
very ungodly. A friend, hearing that the man had been hired,
said to him, “If those lumberjacks ever find out you’re a Christian,
you’re going to be in for a hard time!” The man responded, “I
know, but I need the job!”
The next morning he left for camp. A year later, he came
home for a visit. While in town, he met his friend who asked,
“Well, how did it go? Did they give you a hard time because you’re
a Christian?”
“Oh no, not at all,” the man replied. “They didn’t give me a
bit of trouble—they never even found out!”


----------



## The PROFET (Apr 15, 2010)

*The word says !*

Jesus said if your ashamed of me in front of men, here on earth,-----=I'll be ashamed of you in front of GOD in heaven.  -----Question, is it worth it ?


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 15, 2010)

The PROFET said:


> Jesus said if your ashamed of me in front of men, here on earth,-----=I'll be ashamed of you in front of GOD in heaven.  -----Question, is it worth it ?


.

You are right brother


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2010)

The PROFET said:


> Jesus said if your ashamed of me in front of men, here on earth,-----=I'll be ashamed of you in front of GOD in heaven.  -----Question, is it worth it ?



Amen - nope not worth it to me - no reason to be ashamed.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2010)

I will stand with you,brother Ron.There is none more worthy of a stand than Jesus.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 19, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I will stand with you,brother Ron.There is none more worthy of a stand than Jesus.



X's 2


----------



## Flatbow (Apr 20, 2010)

In our culture today you will be rediculed for being a Christian.   Jesus never promised us a bed of roses but he did promise us eternal life.
Today you will be called all sorts of things for standing for Christ.......but that's ok ,I use to be lost too.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 21, 2010)

Flatbow said:


> In our culture today you will be rediculed for being a Christian.   Jesus never promised us a bed of roses but he did promise us eternal life.
> Today you will be called all sorts of things for standing for Christ.......but that's ok ,I use to be lost too.



Amen Brother, count it all joy for the call of our Savior.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's a true statement:

Nothing will change your life more, than freely and openly living in Christ.


----------

